# Probably a first



## Woodchuck

After 46 years It seems like my wife is finished with sex. She dosn't even try anymore. If I aproach her, I only get rejection, and "Is that all you think about"?

I find that I am in a deep state of mourning for my lost lover. Her loving was such a part of me, ir feels like my heart will break...

Every time I think about it I find myself crying...


----------



## unbelievable

Close all joint accounts. When she comes to you for money, ask her, "Is that all you think about?" and walk away.


----------

